# Ephesians 1:3-14



## Romans922 (Feb 18, 2009)

It is said that Ephesians 1:3-14 is one long verse. Well it seems to me it might be confusing which person of the Trinity is being referred to throughout. I'm going to take a shot at it, if i'm wrong, I would appreciate someone pointing it out to me.

Using NKJV:

3 Blessed _be_ the God [God the Father] and Father [God the Father] of our Lord Jesus Christ [God the Son], who [God the Father] has blessed us with every spiritual [God the Spirit] blessing in the heavenly _places_ in Christ [God the Son], 4 just as He [God the Father] chose us in Him [God the Son] before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before Him [God the Father] in love, 5 having [God the Father] predestined us to adoption as sons by Jesus Christ [God the Son] to Himself [God the Father], according to the good pleasure of His [God the Father] will, 6 to the praise of the glory of His [God the Father] grace, by which He [God the Father] made us accepted in the Beloved [God the Son]. 7 In Him [God the Son] we have redemption through His [God the Son] blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of His [God the Father] grace 8 which He [God the Father] made to abound toward us in all wisdom and prudence, 9 having [God the Father] made known to us the mystery of His [God the Father] will, according to His [God the Father] good pleasure which He [God the Father] purposed in Himself [God the Son], 10 that in the dispensation of the fullness of the times He [God the Father] might gather together in one all things in Christ [God the Son], both which are in heaven and which are on earth—in Him [God the Son]. 11 In Him [God the Son] also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestined according to the purpose of Him [God the Father] who works all things according to the counsel of His will [God the Father], 12 that we who first trusted in Christ [God the Son] should be to the praise of His [God the Son] glory. 13 In Him [God the Son] you also _trusted,_ after you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation; in whom also, having believed, you were sealed with the Holy Spirit [God the Spirit] of promise, 14 who [God the Spirit] is the guarantee of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, to the praise of His [God the Son] glory.


What say ye?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know if you got them all right (looks like it to me), but that passage is definitely even richer than I understood before!


----------



## Kim G (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not have enough training to say yes or no, but I am curious why you believe the very last reference (to the praise of His glory) is referring to God the Son.

I've always heard that verses 3-6 are referring to the work of God the Father, and end with the refrain "to the praise of the glory of His [God the Father's] grace," verses 7-12 referring to the work of Christ in redemption "to the praise of the His [God the Son's] glory," and verses 13-14 referring to the work of God the Spirit "to the praise of His [God the Spirit's] glory." Is this not the case?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Spirit's purpose is to point to Christ. John 15:26 - "But when the Helper comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth, who proceeds from the Father, he will bear witness about me." The Spirit doesn't work to bring to glory to Himself, but to bring glory to Jesus.

But you are right about the division: 4-6 - Father, 7-12 - Son, 13-14 - Spirit. Yet in 7-12, you will see God the Father working His grace through Christ. It is still showing off, mainly the work of Christ. In 13-14, it is doing the same thing, it is showing the work of the Spirit in salvation, specifically the sealing work. But the Spirit is sent to show off Jesus.


----------



## Kim G (Feb 18, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> The Spirit's purpose is to point to Christ. John 15:26 - "But when the Helper comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth, who proceeds from the Father, he will bear witness about me." The Spirit doesn't work to bring to glory to Himself, but to bring glory to Jesus.



How is "bearing witness" about Christ the same as bringing glory to Christ and not to the Spirit? The Spirit teaches us about Christ, and may the Spirit be glorified for that work! Otherwise, we are to glorify God the Father and God the Son, but God the Holy Spirit gets no glory?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well? That's why I am asking, maybe someone wiser than us can help.

Maybe it should be God, instead of one particular person of the Trinity.


----------



## Kim G (Feb 18, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Maybe it should be God, instead of one particular person of the Trinity.



Hmmm. That's possible too. It boggles my mind that God the 3 in 1 can be called "He" but that each member of the Godhead can be called "He" individually as well. WOW.

Where are all the wise people to help us out?


----------

